# 1979 Better'N Ben's wood stove problem



## benedict (Feb 9, 2015)

I think I broke exhaust lever(the handle controls opening to chimney) it's moving back and forth but I don't think it's moving anything at the exhaust pipe. also not all smoke isn't really going out to the chimney when I open the stove door.
Does anyone knows how to repair this problem?

Thanks in advance.

attachment is the pic of the stove top handle.


----------



## bholler (Feb 9, 2015)

We need pics of the internal mechanism if we are to give you any advice.  I am familiar with the stove but we need to see what is going on


----------



## benedict (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, 

I can't really find any cross section(inside) diagram of the stove on the net, but it's basically pull or push lever on the top- push means closing the vent and pull means opening the chimney vent so smoke will go up to the chimney.

I'll try to take the inside of the stove with flash when the stove cools down.

thanks again.


----------



## bholler (Feb 9, 2015)

like i said i know the stove but i have no idea how to fix it without seeing what is broken


----------



## coaly (Feb 9, 2015)

If your control rod pulls out like this;




It connects with a cotter pin to the slider;



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Top view


----------



## benedict (Feb 9, 2015)

here is picture of the rod inside




I think control rod to the cotter pin has been broken off since exhaust slider isn't moving when I pull/push the rod.

do I have to take the stove apart from the wall to fix it?


----------



## coaly (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd remove the insert, remove the broken rod from slider plate and repair the rod.
It needs to be the same length as original. I would cut it off where the repair doesn't have to go through the guide, and make a coupler to connect a new piece that extends through the back. Like a collar with pins. (black iron pipe that rod fits inside of comes to mind) Of course use a new cotter pin in the back where it's difficult to get to.


----------



## benedict (Feb 9, 2015)

hi, thank you for the replies 
I think rod isn't broken, it just got detached from the exhaust control slider plate that's why I can't open/close the exhaust.
any recommendations on good video or diagram that shows how to remove the insert? 

I'm gonna try it on my day off

thanks again.!


----------



## coaly (Feb 9, 2015)

It looks broken in your picture..........  More like burned / melted off where the plate in the back sags from heat in the center of vent. (that's the hottest spot too) Does the rod pull right out all the way? It would have a hole in the end for cotter pin.


----------



## benedict (Feb 10, 2015)

rod is one piece as far as i can tell, to the all the way back it is one piece

i can pull it out as same length(approx. 6 inches?) as when the exhaust was working which is not all the way....but lighter because it's not moving the exhaust plate at the back of the stove.


----------

